# AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!



## Anglerboard-Team (2. Juni 2009)

werbung​



*Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard​*

*Die große ZEBCO Aktion

“Let’s go fishing”​*


*Jeden Monat attraktive Preise gewinnen!!​*

Hitparaden für die größten Fänge gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Fast jede Zeitschrift oder Internetseite bietet so etwas an. Zebco und uns geht's aber nicht um den größten Fisch - da wird eh nur immer wieder beschissen, um die Preise abzugreifen.

Uns geht's drum, euch aktiv ans Wasser zu bringen. Denn egal wie groß oder schwer ein Fisch ist, angeln macht immer Spaß. Und wir wollen daher die belohnen, die aktiv angeln gehen. Daher hat auch jeder gemeldete Fang die gleiche Chance, einen der attraktiven Preise zu gewinnen. 

*Juni: Brassen

​*
*Der Junipreis für die erfolgreichen Brassenangler wird von Zebco gestiftet:​*
* Browning Feederrute Syntec Force & Browning Feederrolle Carboxy Classic *









*Die Modalitäten:*
*Ihr könnt im Juni hier in diesem Thread alle Brassen  melden. *

Es werden ausschließlich Fische anerkannt, die mit einem Foto eingestellt werden. 

Zusätzlich - um die immer wieder gleichen Diskussionen zu vermeiden - zählen nur Fische, an die gut erkennbar ein Maßband oder Zollstock angelegt ist und/oder wo beim Fisch eine erkennbare, aktuelle Zeitung/Zeitschift liegt. (offensichtliche Falschmeldungen werden natürlich nicht berücksichtigt!)

Jeder Angler kann pro Monat und Fischart bis zu 5 einzelne Fische einstellen. 

Wir lassen da natürlich keinerlei Diskussionen zu. Der Thread dient rein zum einstellen der Fische.

Um das einstellen untermaßiger Fische zu vermeiden:
Die Untergrenze bei der Auslosung der Länge liegt immer deutlich über den gesetzlichen Schonmaßen!!


Am Ende des Monats wird eine Länge ausgelost. Derjenige, der mit seinem gemeldeten Fang am nächsten bei dieser ausgelosten Länge liegt, erhält den dafür ausgelobten Preis. Bei mehreren gleichlangen Fischen entscheidet dann das Los unter den Einstellern.

Und - auch wie immer: Der Rechtsweg ist natürlich ausgeschlossen!


----------



## kasi-1 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

hallo hier könnt Ihr euch eine aussuchen die grösste 56 cm . ich habe schuhgrösse 44,5 hehe. hat nur 48 stunden gedauert dann hatr ich siealle mit meinem dad gefangen.


mfg kasi


----------



## Micha:R (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

 Schöne Waller Köfis hast du  da. #6  Aber ob die in die Wertung kommen  ?? Na mal schauen ob dein Badelatsch  ausreicht. :q


----------



## raubfischjäger 09 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

ich habe in der weser beim aalangeln einen großen erwischt.
Daten: 

Länge:       64 cm
Gewicht:    2,6 kg (2600g)
Köder:       dendrobena

bild kommt noch


----------



## schwedenklausi (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Werbung für Zebco , schön und gut ! Nur wo bekomme ich Ersatzteile für eine MX 330 ?
schwedenklausi


----------



## Gismo (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*


----------



## Marvin-2908 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

hier ein schöne brsse aus Dienheim am Rhein!!!!


----------



## FelixT (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Sorry aber wenn ihr die Bedingungen lest wisst hr das keiner der Fische die eingestellt sind die Bedingugen erfuellen...
Zeitschrift und ablesbares Massband...
Felix


----------



## Sxxlflx (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*



FelixT schrieb:


> Sorry aber wenn ihr die Bedingungen lest wisst hr das keiner der Fische die eingestellt sind die Bedingugen erfuellen...
> Zeitschrift und ablesbares Massband...
> Felix




und untermassig darf se auch nich sein...lol...das isn standardtext


----------



## fyggi1 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*



Anglerboard-Team schrieb:


> Am Ende des Monats wird eine Länge ausgelost.


 
Was nicht bedeutet das der grösste Fisch gewinnt, richtig oder ?!

Gruss,
fyggi1


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Hier mal noch ein "kleiner" Brassen von mir. 
Länge: 72cm
Gewicht 3500gr


----------



## micha1581 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

jetzt haben hier 5 leute ihre schönen Fänge eingestellt, nur leider wird wohl keiner davon gewertet werden.#q
ist es denn so schwer??? Maßband und Zeitung.
aber trotzdem Petri zu euren Fischen


----------



## EmsLiga (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

die Aktion läuft ja nu schon mehrere Monate und immer wieder gibt es welche die es immer noch nicht gerafft haben 
Man sind das schwer zu verstehende Regeln -LOL !!!

Petri & Kapitale
Robert


----------



## Streptokokke (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Habe auch mal Brassen gezupft.:m
Nicht die Größten (bis 50 cm), aber Fisch!
Also, für`s Gewinnspiel: *Brasse, gefangen am 06.06.2009, Länge 50cm.*
*Brasse 49cm,*
*Brasse 43 cm,*
*2x Brasse 41 cm,*
*1x Hybrit? ( links unten, anderer Kopf, größere Schuppen, rötliche Flossen )*


----------



## sam1000-0 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Beim Köfi-angeln im Rhein bei Voerde hab ich diese dicke Brasse landen können.Sie biß auf eine Made und war voller Laichpickel,ein Milchner.
Ziemlich ermüdet durfte sie wieder schwimmen wegen dem Laichgeschäft.Der Drill war ein Erlebniß für sich und hat riesen Spaß gemacht.
Abmessen und wiegen konnte ich nicht mehr da der Milchner sehr mitgenommen vom Drill war.
Hab vergessen zu erwähnen daß das Geschirr sehr fein war und etwa 15 minuten gedauert hat bis ich den Fisch landen konnte.Die Brasse zog immer wieder in der Strömung.
Gefangen am 1.06.2009,Rhein.
Petri Heil!


----------



## sam1000-0 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Noch 2 Fotos!


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

hi hab vor 2 tagen einen brassen von 55cm und 2810gr überlisten können bild folgt


----------



## WaveLord (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

So wie ich das sehe haben wir hier grad mal EINE gültige Fangmeldung...und zwar von Streptokokke..

Ist anscheinend der einzige der die Regeln verstanden hat..|uhoh:

Auf dem Bild muss eine AKTUELLE Zeitschrift zu sehen sein..

Sonst könnten die Fische ja schon 10 Jahre alt sein..|gr:

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Master Hecht (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

@wave Lord wir wärs mal mit lesen??? Nen Maßstab tuts auch, aber Recht hast du trotzdem...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## propac (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

moin,

kann leider keine gewichts.- und größenangaben machen,
da ich sie zurückgesetzt habe. gefangen mit einer 2,70m
winklepicker rute auf made.

mfg


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Also nochmal für alle:



> Es werden ausschließlich Fische anerkannt, die mit einem Foto eingestellt werden.
> 
> Zusätzlich - um die immer wieder gleichen Diskussionen zu vermeiden - zählen nur Fische, an die gut erkennbar ein Maßband oder Zollstock angelegt ist und/oder wo beim Fisch eine erkennbare, aktuelle Zeitung/Zeitschift liegt. (offensichtliche Falschmeldungen werden natürlich nicht berücksichtigt!)
> 
> Jeder Angler kann pro Monat und Fischart bis zu 5 einzelne Fische einstellen.



Darüberhinaus solltet ihr logischerweise die Länge der gefangen Fische angeben!

Pauschalaussagen wie:


> Nicht die Größten (bis 50 cm)





> hier könnt Ihr euch eine aussuchen die grösste 56 cm


usw. helfen uns da nicht viel weiter.... 

So kompliziert ist das doch gar nicht, hat doch die letzten Monate auch geklappt....  

Also Leute... Brassen fangen und hier einstellen


----------



## Streptokokke (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Zitat: Jeder Angler kann pro Monat und Fischart bis zu 5 einzelne Fische einstellen. 

Dann Kann ich ja noch die Größenangaben der anderen Brassen vom 06.06.2009 die mit auf dem Bild sind angeben / hinzufügen, oder muß jeder Fisch einzeln mit Bild aufgeführt werden?


----------



## Molke-Drink (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Lol wat für ne Zeitung soll mit geknipst werden?Ist jawohl sau schwul#d
Muss ich mir jetzt erst die Zeit eine^^ Zeitung kaufen um mitmachen zu können oder geht eine beliebige?


----------



## -zippo- (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Letzten freitag am 05.06.09    am see nachtangeln mit einerm sehr schöhnen sonnenuntergang!! bilder folgen


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*



Streptokokke schrieb:


> Zitat: Jeder Angler kann pro Monat und Fischart bis zu 5 einzelne Fische einstellen.
> 
> Dann Kann ich ja noch die Größenangaben der anderen Brassen vom 06.06.2009 die mit auf dem Bild sind angeben / hinzufügen, oder muß jeder Fisch einzeln mit Bild aufgeführt werden?



Ne, muss nicht jeder Fisch einzeln fotografiert sein. Kannst also die anderen Angaben noch nachschieben. (Editiere dazu am besten das Posting, mit deiner Fangmeldung).


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Lol wat für ne Zeitung soll mit geknipst werden?Ist jawohl sau schwul#d
> Muss ich mir jetzt erst die Zeit eine^^ Zeitung kaufen um mitmachen zu können oder geht eine beliebige?



Natürlich geht ne beliebige Zeitung... 
Es geht ja nur darum, dass nicht Bilder mit Fischen von 1973 eingestellt werden... und wenn du gerade keine Zeitung zur Hand hast, ist das auch nicht so schlimm. Schlecht ists nur dann wenn du im Juni eine Brasse melden willst, und auf dem Foto ist z.B. Schnee zu sehen.. das wäre dann eine offensichtliche Falschmeldung und würde nicht berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## Molke-Drink (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Natürlich geht ne beliebige Zeitung...
> Es geht ja nur darum, dass nicht Bilder mit Fischen von 1973 eingestellt werden... und wenn du gerade keine Zeitung zur Hand hast, ist das auch nicht so schlimm. Schlecht ists nur dann wenn du im Juni eine Brasse melden willst, und auf dem Foto ist z.B. Schnee zu sehen.. das wäre dann eine offensichtliche Falschmeldung und würde nicht berücksichtigt werden.



Ok habs falsch verstanden,danke.
Wieder n Grund um die neue Playboy zu kaufen:q


----------



## Brassmann (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Hio

Nachdem heute endlich wieder die Brassen gebissen hatten, dachte ich mir schiebst gleich mal ein Bild ins AB #6

Insgesamt waren es ca. 15 Kilo Brassen die heute durch meine Feeder an Land kamen :q

Hab aus Faulheit nicht alle ausgelegt nur die größten 5.

Von 40-44 cm alles vertreten 

Hoffe mal das Bild ist so korrekt aufgenommen  (Ist die aktuelle AngelWoche vom 5. Juni)

Fische müssten so liegen. 44 Cm unten 43 oben und dann abwärts.

http://img44.*ih.us/img44/7456/jd500035.th.jpg

Gruß Brassmann #h


----------



## wordtmann ingo (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Glückwunsch allen brassen fängern und ein freundliches petri-heil


----------



## kasi-1 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

ums mal zu sagen hab nix von dem gewinnspiel gewusst als ich die fotos gemacht hab deshalb kein zollstock  .....man man man


----------



## tim13 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

moin, vorgestern noch mal los gewesen auf aal. als beifang kam diese brasse raus. 39,5 cm siehe anhang


----------



## alechandros (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Eine Frage bleibt da noch offen:

"Die Untergrenze bei der Auslosung der Länge liegt immer deutlich über den gesetzlichen Schonmaßen!!"

In unseren Fischgewässern gibt es kein Schonmaß für Brassen. Für Brassen besteht ausdrücklich Anlandepflicht.  Welche Untergrenze hat den Zebco als Schonmaß festgelegt?


----------



## tim13 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Moin war gestern nochmal los und konnte neben ein paar aalen auch wieder eine brasse fangen, diesmal 43,5 cm


----------



## Streptokokke (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Hier noch ein Brasse vom 13.06.09.
Länge 52cm


----------



## Algon (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Hallo,

nehmt ihr die Brassen echt mit nach Hause?
Was macht Ihr damit?

MfG Algon


----------



## Brassmann (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Essen? |bigeyes


----------



## Streptokokke (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

@ ALGON : Rückenfilet in sauer gelegt, nicht schlecht.


----------



## Algon (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Also stimmt die Legende doch, das sie woanders gegessen werden. Uuuaaah.|supergri Dann müßte ich zum Aalangeln mit ner Schubkarre, da sind 5 Brassen minimum. 

MfG Algon


----------



## SergioTübingen (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Ich hab auch mal ein Foto gemacht. Fürs Datum hatte ich leider nix anderes dabei als ne ausgedruckte Mail. Sie war 41cm lang.
Ich komme übrigens auch aus dem Teil Deutschlands in dem die Dinger nicht gegessen werden..


----------



## Michel81 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

letzten freitag am neckar, abschnitt 8 an der schleuse poppenweiler. ist leider wieder reingefallen, später gabs noch größere, allerdings war der akku leer.
http://img386.*ih.us/img386/9161/img7282.jpg


----------



## tim13 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

der 52 er brassen hat aber nen ganz schön langen schwanz....


----------



## YakuzaInk (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

@michel,

das doch nen rotauge oder hab ich da nen versteckten witz nicht erkannt =)


----------



## SergioTübingen (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

und noch eine. Schade, dass die Aale nicht so gut beissen..
37cm.


----------



## Rudi_Rapfen (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Also diesen Fisch hab ich am 13.06.09 gefangen,er war 54cm und war 3460 g schwer.


----------



## Streptokokke (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*



tim13 schrieb:


> der 52 er brassen hat aber nen ganz schön langen schwanz....


 
@ tim13: Zollstock ist als Maß dazugelegt,  nicht genau angelegt (auf dem Foto). Genau hingucken bitte! Das Maul endet auf dem Foto auch bei 54/55cm, trotzdem ist der Fisch nur 52cm.#6


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*



micha1581 schrieb:


> jetzt haben hier 5 leute ihre schönen Fänge eingestellt, nur leider wird wohl keiner davon gewertet werden.#q
> ist es denn so schwer??? Maßband und Zeitung.
> aber trotzdem Petri zu euren Fischen



Da steht und oder!#q


----------



## Aldaron (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*







Hatte keine Zeitung leider dabei. Die BRasse 39 cm hatte sie


UPDATE:






53cm


----------



## Alex_ASV-Spaden (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

http://img221.*ih.us/img221/6862/dsc00714.jpg  http://img231.*ih.us/img231/3385/dsc00712w.jpg

|wavey: leute #6 ich und mein Team würde gerne mit unserem Fang der Aktion beitreten
  Wir habe ndie Brasse nicht gemessen nur gewogen weil es ein Wettkampf war...
da ich im nachhinein von der Aktion gehört habe, habe  ich eine zeitung mit dem Computer eingefügt!Es ist ein orginal Bild der Bild-Zeitung die ich mal Fotografiert hatte!!
Were echt nett wenn ihr mir glauben würdet, ich versicherre das ich euch nicht anlüge mit der Zeitung von wegen das ich sie noch breiter oder schmaaler gemacht habe als sie war  !

Der große 
wog 1900g!Gefangen auf Maden  ! Die Fische wurden natürlich nach dem zusammen wiegen und einzeln weigen zurückgesetzt!DAs erste BIld ist nach einer verweildauer von ca. 3 std im Setzkescher!Und das zweite ist direkt nach dem Fang!Kann  mir einer erklären warum die Brasse dunkler geworden ist?


MfG Alex :z


----------



## SergioTübingen (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Bei der Zeitung geht es wohl darum, dass sie ein Beweis dafür sein soll, dass du die Brasse auch diesen Monat gefangen hast und nicht um nen Größenvergleich..


----------



## BlueMarlin (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*



Alex_ASV-Spaden schrieb:


> da ich im nachhinein von der Aktion gehört habe, habe  ich eine zeitung mit dem Computer eingefügt!Es ist ein orginal Bild der Bild-Zeitung die ich mal Fotografiert hatte!!



Ich schmeiss mich weg, das ist ja echt ne super Idee, die Zeitung hinterher einzufügen...wieso ist da keiner früher drauf gekommen? ;-P 
Achso, beim einfügen der Zeitung darf man der Fairness halber eines nicht tun: 



Alex_ASV-Spaden schrieb:


> das ich sie noch breiter oder schmaaler gemacht habe als sie war  !



Ich hoffe, diese "DIN A3-Brasse" gewinnt! #6


----------



## tim13 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

moin hier noch ein brassen wieder gefangen beim aalangeln auf wurm 54,5cm


----------



## alechandros (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Brassen Länge 41,5cm


----------



## König Bussie (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

*Hallo,*
*schöne Grüße aus Lübeck*
*hier nun mal mein Brassen.*
*Gefangen am:16.06.2009*
*um 18:47 UHR*
*in der Wakenitz bei Rotenhusen.*
*Köder Madenbündel.*
*Länge 47cm*

*Die Zeitung ist die Ausgabe des Wochenspiegel.*

*Petri an alle *
*Es grüßt euch*
*Thomas*


----------



## JimmyEight (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*



Alex_ASV-Spaden schrieb:


> Es ist ein orginal Bild der Bild-Zeitung die ich mal Fotografiert hatte!!
> Were echt nett wenn ihr mir glauben würdet, ich versicherre das ich euch nicht anlüge mit der Zeitung von wegen das ich sie noch breiter oder schmaaler gemacht habe als sie war  !
> 
> 
> MfG Alex :z


Sorry, aber das ist mit Abstand die beste/bescheuertste Aktion in diesem Thread - Ich hoffe, das wird mit einem Trostpreis entlohnt :q


----------



## YakuzaInk (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

zu geil =)


----------



## Wagglerpose (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

So wollt mal meine 

59 cm und 2.2kg schwere Brasse hier reinstellen 
gefangen hab ich das gute ding in der Alten still gelegten Mulde 
 am 20.06.2009 gefangen
hoffe ich kann damit bei euch punkten würde mich sehr darüber freuen(könnt alles nachprüfen ist die zeitung vom sonnabend)



:vik:


----------



## YakuzaInk (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

schöner Fisch und er hat die Regeln verstanden! =)


----------



## Algon (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*



YakuzaInk schrieb:


> schöner Fisch und er hat die Regeln verstanden! =)


 
wat den für Regeln?
Die nächste Brasse hau ich mir auf den Scanner und jag sie einmal durch Photoshop.:q

MfG Algon


----------



## Dettmän (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Hallo
Ich war gestern Angeln auf auf Aal. Und als beifang kam diese Brasse raus 24,5cm
Gefangen am Hagenburger Kanal: Steinhuder Meer
Um 22:33 Uhr


http://img188.*ih.us/img188/1665/image151o.jpg


----------



## teddy88 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

sry aber meiner meinung hast du keine Brasse gefangen, sondern ne Güster. 
Leicht zu erkennen an den rötlichen Flossenansätzen und dem großen Augendurchmesser.

trotzdem schöner Fisch

mfg ted


----------



## Dettmän (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

hier noch ein Foto.

http://img265.*ih.us/img265/9218/image149l.jpg


----------



## Brassmann (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Wie gesagt schöner Fisch nur leider kein Brassen  

...müsste ne Güster sein |rolleyes


----------



## Dettmän (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Es war sehr spät, aber 3 Leute meinten es wer eine Brasse. Naja wird später entschieden.

Gruß Dettmän


----------



## Brassmann (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Brassen hat Graue Augen. Dein Fisch anscheinend Rote


----------



## Dennis_ (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

So jetzt stell ich mal auch noch eine rein
Diese Brasse hatte 51,4 cm und habe ich mit Brot beim ersten Wurf gefangen


----------



## Brassmann (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Petrie ! 

Jetzt wo ich die ganzen Bilder sehe glaube ich das ich wohl heute doch noch mal losziehe


----------



## Peter5Pan (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

War gestern auch mal wieder feedern am Rhein (Bislicher Insel), und hab unter anderem diesen schönen 45er Brassen gefangen

http://i39.tinypic.com/nybozl.jpg


----------



## Baschtii (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

brassen sind die letzten fische die ich mitnehm
mitnehmen muss mer se aber ich verzehr se ned


----------



## boot (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Petri Jungs#6


----------



## boot (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*




Hallo,
hier hab ich eine Brasse von 46cm von heute


----------



## punkarpfen (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Ein Brassen, der schon einiges mitgemacht zu haben scheint, von 10 Pfund. Köder war ein Boilie. In dem See ist das die Durchschnittsgröße! Gefangen am 27.06.2009.


----------



## Peter5Pan (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Ein Brassen, der schon einiges mitgemacht zu haben scheint, von 10 Pfund. Köder war ein Boilie. In dem See ist das die Durchschnittsgröße! Gefangen am 27.06.2009.



Fehlt nur leider die längenangabe, kannst ja so nich an der verlosung teilnehmen ^^


----------



## punkarpfen (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Ich habe den Fisch nicht gemessen. 
50cm


----------



## boot (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Hier nun Brassen Nr.2
53cm
auch von heute


----------



## carphunter 1808 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

toll, jetzt les ich den thread und die 36er brachse von heut abend ist im gefrierfach


----------



## Peter5Pan (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*



carphunter 1808 schrieb:


> toll, jetzt les ich den thread und die 36er brachse von heut abend ist im gefrierfach



Nadel und Faden holen und wieder zusammennähen^^... wobei 36cm?... benutzte den als Köder?... zum essen ja nich wirklich viel dran


----------



## alechandros (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

hier noch einer, diesmal 37cm


----------



## L-TownPlayer (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

*na ich hoffe mal ich bin nicht zu spät#h#h*




*









*


----------



## SergioTübingen (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Nochmal 2. Eine 34cm die andere 40cm.


----------



## Brassmann (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Dann wünsch ich schon mal allen Viel Erfolg! Ist wirklich nen schönes Feeder Set


----------



## Roman23HSK (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Das nennt ihr Brasse Grins!  72cm   5,2kg und das von einer Frau also leute.

Dann noch meine Brasse 64cm    4,2Kg

Das nenn ich mal Möhnesee Angeln Grins.
:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Roman23HSK (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

ja so geht das


----------



## .Sebastian. (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

? sollten die letzten beiden beiträge produktiv sein?
weder bild, noch sinngebender satzbau...


----------



## Bela B. (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Hallo,hier ist noch ein Brassen von 61cm gefangen. Er wurde in der Saale beim Feedern gefangen.

Gruß Bela B.


----------



## elodia (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Hallo,

ich möchte hier auch noch fix meine Brassen einstellen.
Gefangen wurden sie alle letzte Woche.

Brassen Nr. 1 mit 37cm




Brassen Nr 2 mit 40 cm




und Brassen Nr. 3( und 4 waren gleich groß) mit 35 cm


----------



## Strykee (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Ich möchte Euch meine grösste Brasse auch einmal zeiten, habe leider kein Foto mit Zollstock oder Zeitung...

Sie hatte 74 cm und wog 12 Pfund 380g (digital gemessen )

Gefangen wurde sie auf einen 26mm Banana Boilie beim Karpfenangeln 

http://img6.*ih.us/img6/4514/cimg4173f.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Ausgelost wurden 38,5 cm - Jetzt geh ich mal gucken, wer da am nächsten dran war...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” JUNI: Brassen!!*

Member tim13 lag mit 39,5 cm am nächsten dran - Aber tolle Fische waren da dabei!
Also hiermit nochmal Petri Heil an alle glücklichen Fänge..


----------

